# Egg whites, eggs with yolks, boiled or scrambeled



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 14, 2011)

I am re-visiting my diet and looking to do tue right thing but don't won't to go broke doing it.

What are your thoughts on the above?
Then how often can you eat them?


V/R
Chris


----------



## Night_Wolf (Sep 14, 2011)

Best way is to boil them and not risk getting salmonella and you don't need oil to fry them.

If you are bulking (and you are) than you can eat 4-5 yolks a day and not worry. You need cholesterol from yolks since every hormone in your body synthesize from it. And don't worry about yolks is a myth!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks night.  I am looking for the leanest but cost efficient way to do this.  I have got to clean up my irresponsible diet.  What do you think bout tuna consumption? 


V/R
Chris


----------



## Night_Wolf (Sep 14, 2011)

Well there is a lot of controversy regarding tuna - mercury. Like it can get to a toxic level in your body if u consume it too often, u know the story.
But than again, tuna is full of selenium and selenium removes mercury from your body, so is a tie and has no negative effect on you.

If is cost efficient to you, than go for it - 1-3 cans a day (3 cans is about 90g of protein) and you will be alright!


----------



## ExLe (Sep 14, 2011)

You can get a doezen eggs at the 99 cent store if you really want to go on the cheap.


----------



## alan84 (Sep 14, 2011)

I eat 6 whole eggs in the morning, fried with a spray oil. I have been cutting for the last three month and lost around 15 lbs of fat. Eat the yolks because it has very good nutrients. When I cut, I go high protein, high fat and low carb and it works wonder for me.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 14, 2011)

Great information guys.  I appreciate it a whole lot.  I am going to give this go and reorganize my food intake and calories.


----------



## GMO (Sep 14, 2011)

I always eat whole eggs whether bulking or cutting.


----------



## Pika (Sep 14, 2011)

Yh bro i eat 4 eggs in the morning and 3 table spoons of oliv oil at the night with 200g of chicken ( eww i know ) its low cost bro im in college and i spend anround 60 pounds every 2 weeks thats around 80 dollers or so


----------



## KelJu (Sep 14, 2011)

It doesn't matter if you boil or scramble if you use Pam no calorie cooking spray which is what I do. Also, I have been struggling on my cut so I use 2 whole eggs and then 2 egg whites. If I am on a no carb day I'll throw half a can of tuna into my scrambled eggs while they are cooking. You would be amazed at how good it taste, especially if you throw in a little Mexican salsa.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 15, 2011)

I appreciate it gents.  Just not in the mood to spend tons of money on chicken and fish.  I know eggs are good source of protein and I am really trying to keep lean now that I woke up out of my stupid eating slumber. 


V/R
Chris


----------



## Chubby (Sep 15, 2011)

Sometimes I put raw eggs in my smoothies.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 15, 2011)

I am not sure if I could stomach that, but have hear of a lot of folks doing that.


V/R
Chris


----------



## KelJu (Sep 15, 2011)

Chubby said:


> Sometimes I put raw eggs in my smoothies.



Let me know how that salmonella works out for ya!


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 15, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Let me know how that salmonella works out for ya!



Yeah that is another thing that freaks me out!


V/R
Chris


----------



## jagbender (Sep 15, 2011)

Liquid egg whites available in quart size cartons, they are pasturized and can be added to a whey shake with no taste really can bump the protein easy and fairly cheap. 

I also eat 1 cup egg whites with two whole eggs scrambled tastes better than plain egg whites!


----------



## Schez (Sep 16, 2011)

Eggs aren't as demonised as they once were so eat them, they're one of the best sources of protein around. Just don't fry, make sure you either boil, poach etc or make an omelet so you can add tons of vegetables too(mushrooms/peppers/onion) etc


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 16, 2011)

Schez said:


> Eggs aren't as demonised as they once were so eat them, they're one of the best sources of protein around. Just don't fry, make sure you either boil, poach etc or make an omelet so you can add tons of vegetables too(mushrooms/peppers/onion) etc



Thanks, good info.  Yep is the best way to go it seems for getting good lean protein for cheap.


V/R
Chris


----------



## Chubby (Sep 16, 2011)

KelJu said:


> Let me know how that salmonella works out for ya!


 I thought whole eggs from Egg-Land's brand are good, no?


----------



## KelJu (Sep 16, 2011)

Chubby said:


> I thought whole eggs from Egg-Land's brand are good, no?



Doesn't matter the brand, you are eating raw chicken when you eat a raw egg.


----------



## jagbender (Sep 16, 2011)

eggs pasturized in the shell 


Liquid egg whites and egg beaters are pasturized also 



*Why Safest Choice™ Pasteurized Eggs?*

When it comes to food safety, eggs are a food to take seriously. Salmonella bacteria in food cause more than 1 million illnesses, more than 19,000 hospitalizations, and 378 deaths in the US every year, according to the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC). Among bacteria, Salmonella are the number-one cause of foodborne illness. Did you know that 4 out of 5 Salmonella foodborne illness (food poisoning) cases come from raw or undercooked eggs? As we've seen from egg recalls, this is because eggs can be contaminated with Salmonella on the farm. *Safest Choice™ Pasteurized Eggs offer you the only FDA approved method to eliminate **Salmonella in eggs**.*
As an added bonus, the Safest Choice™ egg pasteurization process eliminates other dangerous microbes like Avian flu virus.
When you prevent Salmonella from entering your kitchen, you eliminate the risk of spreading the bacteria to other foods though your ordinary food handling and surfaces like countertops, and cookware. Called cross contamination, spreading germs in the kitchen is one of the ways dangerous microbes like Salmonella that cause foodborne illness get into other foods and are a main cause of food poisoning, according to the CDC.
The Food and Drug Administration (FDA) calls these at-risk groups "highly susceptible". They are:


Why Safest Choice™ Pasteurized Eggs?


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 17, 2011)

Interesting read.


V/R
Chris


----------



## Chubby (Sep 17, 2011)

I have never seen pasteurized whole eggs.  Egg whites are so boring.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 17, 2011)

They are good if you make an omelete and put some salsa or seasoning salt on top.  Good stuff.


V/R
Chris


----------



## Ceptor (Sep 17, 2011)

I take 6 eggs mid morning, three with yolks, three without yolks, and poach them. I don't have any reason why I just do lol


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 19, 2011)

About half the protein of an egg is in the yolk, and most of the nutrients. I'm not a big fan of the yolks hardboiled though so I usually scramble them, maybe add some cheese if I'm bulking. 

I've heard salmonella from raw eggs comes from the outside of the shell though, you could probably drop them in boiling water for 20-30 seconds and then put the raw egg in a shake etc.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 19, 2011)

I have heard this too not actually in the egg.  I don't like boiled eggs at all so I just scramble them with salt and pepper and good to go from there.  I believe you are more likely to get salmonella  from  peanut butter eggs IMO.  


V/R
Chris


----------



## Dr. Tox (Sep 25, 2011)

Eggs and yolks for me. Why waste the food?
I like mine boiled cause I can pack them and eat on the go. Best thing I started last December is 5-6 small meals. Still cheat on the weekends, but I will be tightening that down to 1 cheat per week.

When I do fry eggs I make them Sunnie side up with ground pepper and sprinkle flax seeds on top. Rocken! Throw in some Oats and bam!!!


----------



## Dynasty92 (Sep 25, 2011)

This thread makes me want to go make some eggs.


----------



## squigader (Sep 25, 2011)

Scrambled eggs with a nice healthy oil if you are on a bulk. If on a cut, boiled definitely.
Chrisotpherm, have you tried soft-boiled? I really don't like hard-boiled that much, but softboiled is amazing! Give it a try.


----------



## WeightLossJames (Sep 26, 2011)

Raw eggs is one of the best sources of protein compare to a cooked one.   The idea when you cook a yolk, you are breaking down its chemical formula or nutrients and enzymes inside it. Eating raw eggs are beneficial to everybody who are seeking to pack on more muscles.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 26, 2011)

squigader said:


> Scrambled eggs with a nice healthy oil if you are on a bulk. If on a cut, boiled definitely.
> Chrisotpherm, have you tried soft-boiled? I really don't like hard-boiled that much, but softboiled is amazing! Give it a try.



No bro, never tried or heard this man.  Explain if you don't mind?

To the last post, just can't seem to get past the texture of a raw egg as I digest them.   It is interesting to read how boiling or cooking breaks or takes away from an eggs overall nutrients value.   


V/R
Chris


----------



## essential (Sep 26, 2011)

Non stick pan, little bit of olive oil, 3 whole eggs , season with salt, cayenne pepper and herbs, keep the heat moderate and stick a lid on. Eggs for breakfast everyday.


----------



## Night_Wolf (Sep 26, 2011)

@essential
Use sunflower oil instead of olive oil, it has higher smoking point.

@WeightLossJames
I would rather boil eggs and avoid getting salmonella, lye in the hospital for 2 months and lose 45 lbs.


----------



## TwisT (Sep 26, 2011)

with yolk, dont be a pusscake. Just crack cook and enjoy.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 26, 2011)

Lol, good debate on eggs!  


V/R
Chris


----------



## Mr.BIG (Sep 27, 2011)

Since I have decided to cut a little weight, I cut back from 8 eggs for breakfast to 4, I eat yolk and whites!

Chris, here is an awesome website for ya, you can track all food and drink intake with it!

Nutritrac


Enjoy


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 27, 2011)

Thanks Mr. Big!!! This is going to help me out tremendously.  I owe you reps along with everyone else. I have been in the field for the past couple of days and unable to work out.  Have still keep my food pretty clean.


V/R
Chris


----------



## mljoshua (Sep 28, 2011)

I always boil them, that way I can only eat the whites and not the yolks.

Michael
5X5 Workout


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Sep 30, 2011)

I guess it's all how you like to eat them.  I am not s huge fan of boiled.  Have to have something with them.


V/R
Chris


----------



## Hawkfeather (Oct 1, 2011)

I like to go heavy on eggs for a while, then partially substitute, with a plant based protein, black beans/almonds, then I go to milk based proteins like cottage cheese. This rounds out my protein intake and provides changing sources so that my body reacts to them nicely. But I am thin and don't get negative impacts from upping carbs and such. Hope that helps


----------



## squigader (Oct 1, 2011)

Chrisotpherm said:


> No bro, never tried or heard this man.  Explain if you don't mind?
> 
> To the last post, just can't seem to get past the texture of a raw egg as I digest them.   It is interesting to read how boiling or cooking breaks or takes away from an eggs overall nutrients value.
> 
> ...



Yeah, the biochemistry behind cooking eggs is actually pretty interesting - hard to believe that cooking them increases nutritional value. 
But anywho, I absolutely dislike hardboiled. Softboiled though is amazing, and I can eat them that way.










Instructions
1) Bring water (enough to cover eggs fully) to a light boil (not crazy bubbling where it's jumping everywhere, but a light boil where the water is making plenty of bubbles and steam). 
2) Put in eggs slowly so they don't crack.
3) Wait exactly 7 minutes (time this). The water should be lightly boiling.
4) Take the eggs out and run them under cold water. Eat them then or save them for later (I like to make 9 or 10 and then stick them in the fridge in a container to have enough for the next few days).

All you have to do is peel the skin and eat. Goes good with pepper/hot sauce or plain. Try them, I guarantee you'll like them. You can use less time to get them softer, or more time to get them slightly thicker/harder. I would start at 7 minutes the first time and adjust 30 seconds more or less for subsequent times.


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 3, 2011)

Those look amazing!!!!


V/R
Chris


----------



## essential (Oct 3, 2011)

Night_Wolf said:


> @essential
> Use sunflower oil instead of olive oil, it has higher smoking point.


 
Hey Night Wolf, 
thanks for the tip but I'm not so sure, I always use a low to moderate heat, so the oil never gets too hot.

Sunflower oil is about two-thirds polyunsaturated fat and is therefore much more prone to damage from heat and light than olive oil, which is about 75% monounsaturated, add to that that most commercial sunflower oils are heat extracted and bottled in plastic, I'm using extra virgin olive oil cold pressed. 
Sunflower oil is also heavy on the omega 6's and I really think the high omega 3 content of extra virgin olive oil make's it superior, but that's just me, (I really do have a bit of a polyunsaturated oil phobia lol)

I got the suggestions below from some website re: healthy fats etc


*For high temperature cooking* 


Coconut oil
Rice Bran oil
Clarified Butter
Sesame Oil

*For moderate temperature cooking* 

Olive oil
Butter
Coconut oil
*For salad dressings, dips, spreads* 

Olive oil
Flaxseed oil
Walnut oil
Avocado oil


----------



## mathewhogard (Oct 3, 2011)

Avoid the yolk part as it contain a lots of cholesterol. And could gain your fat. So just avoid it while eating.


----------



## zoco (Oct 4, 2011)

I prefer them scrambled with a piece of butter.When cutting though - it's better to boil them


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 7, 2011)

I hear you.  I usually don't have much time in the morning so u throw about 5 eggs in a glass bowl, scrambling, nuke them in the microwave, little ketchup and hot sauce and good to go!


V/R
Chris


----------



## rob321 (Oct 12, 2011)

I eat eggs all the time. The one food that I don't get sick of. Chicken I need to start liking again-mustard or plain just doesn't cut it anymore.


----------



## testosteronebaby (Oct 17, 2011)

when cutting, i like to seperate the yolks and put the whites in boiling water, and the egg white hold some water so the egg gets bigger in volume....


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 19, 2011)

Yeah thats my route with eggs when I bet out of combatives.  I want to clean my diet up even more by eating egg whites.


God Bless
Chris


----------



## Timekeeper (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi dear,
Eggs white and eggs yolk both are beneficial for the health.
Eggs yolk has more energy and calories for the body. I eat both white and yolk of the eggs, in boiled form and scrambled form.


----------



## HH25 (Oct 20, 2011)

I buy 7 and a half dozen eggs every week and a half 2 weeks from a bulk grocery store buy my house. All I can say get creative there are a lot of different ways to cook eggs and stay with in a budget. I mix eggs with everything and I only eat about 20 to 25 carbs a day and no sugar, just what is found in natural veggies, bulk up on the greens too they are cheap. Good Luck bro


----------



## Vincent M. (Oct 21, 2011)

Night_Wolf said:


> Best way is to boil them and not risk getting salmonella and you don't need oil to fry them.
> 
> If you are bulking (and you are) than you can eat 4-5 yolks a day and not worry. You need cholesterol from yolks since every hormone in your body synthesize from it. And don't worry about yolks is a myth!


 


Why the restriction, blood serum cholesterol has no scientific link to heart disease or clogged arteries

And there is absolutely no link to any disease mechanism and the ingestion of saturated fat and cholesterol

Old school body builders (pre drugs) would consume gallons of full fat milk dozens of eggs and a lot of liver ( cholesterol filled organ meet) and they had life expectancies 30 years longer than the pro body builders of today


----------



## Vincent M. (Oct 21, 2011)

essential said:


> Hey Night Wolf,
> thanks for the tip but I'm not so sure, I always use a low to moderate heat, so the oil never gets too hot.
> 
> Sunflower oil is about two-thirds polyunsaturated fat and is therefore much more prone to damage from heat and light than olive oil, which is about 75% monounsaturated, add to that that most commercial sunflower oils are heat extracted and bottled in plastic, I'm using extra virgin olive oil cold pressed.
> ...


 
very true 
Polyunsaturated vegetable oils oxidize when heated, good post


----------



## Timekeeper (Oct 22, 2011)

Timekeeper said:


> Hi dear,
> Eggs white and eggs yolk both are beneficial for the health.
> Eggs yolk has more energy and calories for the body. I eat both white and yolk of the eggs, in boiled form and scrambled form.


Any comment?

Gyms in MAITLAND


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 22, 2011)

I just can't get past the taste and texture of boiled eggs.  Something about the above makes not able to eat them this way.  I know when I cut I am going to go with mostly egg whites.


God Bless
Chris


----------



## eng (Oct 26, 2011)

7 boiled eggs in morning (scoffed down with water). six more in evening


----------



## Chrisotpherm (Oct 26, 2011)

Wow that is a lot of gas.  Lol.  I am already giving birth to babies when i poop.  Lol.  


So Mote it Be
Chris


----------



## Chook232 (Nov 23, 2011)

Boiled


----------

